# What ya Eats



## funky sawman (Dec 31, 2012)

I gotta do something, I got an offer to go cutten timber. My problem that im getten older is I cant find a food that keeps my energy going for more than an hour. 
So the question for fellow timber cutters, what do you guys eat for breakfast and lunch?


----------



## slowp (Dec 31, 2012)

Coffee helps. When I got older, I found taking a thermos with my mocha in it helped perk me up in the afternoon. 

Eat protein for breakfast. Lunch? I usually packed something that could be munched on while driving or walking. Stuff that could be crammed in a pocket. A sandwich which often got smashed and wheat thins or nuts. 

Now, from the detritus left behind, Donettos, made by Hostess so they probably aren't made, seem to be eaten a lot by fallers and riggin crews.


----------



## logging22 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bacon sammy and diet pepsi for breakfast. Having the same thing for 15 years now. Why change what works for me. Lunch is usually something in a can. Easy to carry with me in the woods. Heat it up on the skidder exhaust. Its all good.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm a burritophile. Slap all the good stuff in a tortilla and eat the container!


----------



## twochains (Dec 31, 2012)

Bacon sandwich with 2 stomped eggs, I pack 3 of them in my back pack. You can try the Gatorade packs... I believe it is the #1? (concentrate packets). They work very well and pack alot of vitamins and electrolytes. 

I cut for some Amish a couple years ago, their food stuck to the ribs! Kinda odd and sounds gross but here was my breakfast:

Coffee soup = sweet milk (right out the cow) with coffee mixed in...poured over a sunny side egg...
(here's the gross part), all that is listed above, poured over...wait for it....BLOOD PUDDING!!! LULLZ!!! I ate it because everyone at the table was watching me! It wasn't really all that bad.


----------



## srb08 (Dec 31, 2012)

madhatte said:


> I'm a burritophile. Slap all the good stuff in a tortilla and eat the container!



That's the only good thing that has come from that part of the world...........except Tequila.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm fat now so I've cut back allot some of the Brits or Irish members might recognize this...

Two eggs, over easy, hash browns, two sausage links (chipolatas ), white pudding (its like sausage made from wheat and some other stuff) fried mushroom, fried toe mater, shoulder or loin bacon, half a loaf of soda bread (or more) butter, marmalade, coffee and if your a real porker a bowl of corn flakes. If yer real particular you could replace the browns with beans, and throw some black pudding in there, but its got a funny texture IMO

If done correctly you shouldn't need a lunch and just a pint or 5 for dinner


----------



## dooby (Dec 31, 2012)

funky sawman said:


> I gotta do something, I got an offer to go cutten timber. My problem that im getten older is I cant find a food that keeps my energy going for more than an hour.
> So the question for fellow timber cutters, what do you guys eat for breakfast and lunch?



funky sawman;4050228- TRY THIS!!!!! ---- one whole grain tortilla,smear old fashioned{the kind that needs stirred}, place one banana onto the p.butter,use chocolate syrup like mustard on a dog. and sprinkle w/ crushed nuts or hemp hearts{got mine @ costco}. grated cheese and or cream cheese. fold sides to seal it then wrap it in tin foil. it can be placed right in a fire an warmed up.I think my ex stumbled onto this in backwooods home magazine. I like honey instead of choc.syrup. I wasnt sure of the texture at first but after out hiking 7 other elk hunters and being the 2nd oldest in the group i was hooked. that was about 4 yrs. ago. I eat one on the way to the brush and it holds me till i get back to the truck. take 2 and if ya dont eat it that day-well, i got into a situation and ate one that was at the bottom of my hunting pack that was ten days old. i was very glad it was there.At daylight i was able to pack a boned out elk out without help.{two trips}. and it only costs about $00.65 to make one. HOPE THIS WORKS !!!!


----------



## Gologit (Dec 31, 2012)

Check this out. Disregard the diet stuff and do the formula to see how many calories a day your body requires. It might surprise you.

Metabolism Calculator

I don't know much about nutrition but I always try to eat a good breakfast and lunch and go heavy on the meat with both. Peanutbutter is good but take it easy on the jelly. For quick energy snacks I like those little boxes of raisins or a couple of bags of peanuts. I try to stay away from sugar snacks after lunch...when the sugar wears off it makes me feel draggy.

I like to carry coffee in the winter and Gatorade is good any time. I've tried Red Bull and those 5 Hour Energy things and all they did was make me jittery with no real increase in energy. I try to stay hydrated.

Now, all that being said and despite all my good advice about avoiding sugar and eating healthy...I still like to stop in the morning on the way to the woods and have some plain old ordinary 7-11 coffee. And Donettos. If there aren't any Donettos an eclair will do just fine.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 31, 2012)

Breakfast is always the most important meal of the day. Make it count!

Sausage and eggs, with whole wheat toast and a banana holds me steady pretty good. 

Always make the protein the highest portion of your breakfast calories (followed by fats); and for that, you just can't beat the power of eggs. 

Having a high protein to fat ratio keeps your blood sugar steady and keeps your metabolism steady.

Definitely stay away from Red Bull, Monster, and that 5 Hour crap. Nobody needs that junk unless you like wasting money and setting yourself up for diabetes.


----------



## funky sawman (Dec 31, 2012)

That is alot of great replys, thanks guys. Singing the paperwork tommorow for my new job, time to get this out of shape guy back to the woods were I belong. 
I aint got a saw but the guy is letting me borrow a 288 husky, so Im gonna need so gooood food to keep me going with that heavy saw.


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 31, 2012)

great thread funky 

eggs, bacon and potatotes(scaloped this week) for breakfast, favorite lunch is leftover red beans and rice- warmed on the engine or sterno, pends on the day


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 31, 2012)

Tuna tuna tuna, beans, granola bars, and any local woods fare . I feel like the tuna gives me a good amount of energy. If I eat a fat breakfast I feel lethargic.


----------



## funky sawman (Dec 31, 2012)

056 kid said:


> Tuna tuna tuna, beans, granola bars, and any local woods fare . I feel like the tuna gives me a good amount of energy. If I eat a fat breakfast I feel lethargic.



"Lethargic" sounds like what I fell like every day. Turning wrenches in a not so well heated shop every day do get the ole heart pumpen very hard so that prollys explains the Lethargic reaction.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 1, 2013)

I usually either make sticky pbj breakfast burritos or nuke a potato and add cheese to get started. A fried steak and eggs from my chickens work as well when time permits. Lunch is a sandwich or 2. Mid afternoon is a vitamin pack, fruit, maybe sardines, and an energy drink.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Jan 1, 2013)

I eat whatever is in the fridge for breakfast. And lately lunch has been pork and beans, viena sausages, nabs, pepsi, and little debbie cakes. If you are going to be in the truck or in an enclosed cab, I would skip the pork and beans.:bad_smelly:


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 1, 2013)

Carry beef jerky, and yogurt covered granola bars around with you in the woods, eat more or less every chance you get rather than 3 times a day...works better.


----------



## Dog_River (Jan 1, 2013)

*simple*

PROTEIN is your friend, I cant stress this enough !

CARBS are your mortal enemy !

I changed my way way of thinking about what goes in my body and it has changed my life. I had high colestoral and borderline diabetic, now I am normal and my energy level is through the roof ! Dont put any made made garbage in your body and it will thank you. i can now go all day long cutting firewood, dropping trees or whatever and dont get tired. A bit stiff after I quit for the day yes lol

Good luck !

Dog_River


----------



## Gologit (Jan 1, 2013)

Dog_River said:


> Dont put any made made garbage in your body and it will thank you.
> 
> Dog_River



No it won't, it won't thank me at all. Quite the opposite... it will get all confused and irritated and aggravated and out of synch with the natural order of things. 

Nothing man made? No Donettos? That's just depressing.


----------



## slowp (Jan 1, 2013)

Gologit said:


> No it won't, it won't thank me at all. Quite the opposite... it will get all confused and irritated and aggravated and out of synch with the natural order of things.
> 
> Nothing man made? No Donettos? That's just depressing.



You can eat your cookies and probably the Donettos. Woman made is OK. 

Have Donettos reappeared on the shelves of all the mini-marts yet? I'd check our local one but they might be pretty old Donettos. Maybe not, they get a lot of log truck driver business. :msp_smile:


----------



## Gologit (Jan 1, 2013)

slowp said:


> You can eat your cookies and probably the Donettos. Woman made is OK.
> 
> Have Donettos reappeared on the shelves of all the mini-marts yet? I'd check our local one but they might be pretty old Donettos. Maybe not, they get a lot of log truck driver business. :msp_smile:



Thank you ma'am. I feel better now.

Donettos have a shelf life roughly the same as nuclear waste. I'm sure there are some still left. There might even be some in the glove box of the crummy. Just for emergencies ya know.


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Jan 1, 2013)

Steak and eggs and a couple Cliff bars to nibble on later.


----------



## Dog_River (Jan 1, 2013)

Sure it's depressing but so is a heart attack and diabetis............. I was scared when I got that new's from sawbones. I slip now and then but over all just feel way better.

I will slam a Boston Filled now and then lol

Dog_River



Gologit said:


> No it won't, it won't thank me at all. Quite the opposite... it will get all confused and irritated and aggravated and out of synch with the natural order of things.
> 
> Nothing man made? No Donettos? That's just depressing.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 1, 2013)

husqvarnaguy said:


> I eat whatever is in the fridge for breakfast. And lately lunch has been pork and beans, viena sausages, nabs, pepsi, and little debbie cakes. If you are going to be in the truck or in an enclosed cab, I would skip the pork and beans.:bad_smelly:



Nabs? Waz zat?

I agree with eating small portions all day long. I get sleepy after lunch if I eat a big meal. Also I eat lots a greens at night, veggies and salad. Remember real loggers eat Brussells sprouts. Lots of sprouts. 

Donettos are nasty. I still eat them once in awhile. I like a Chrystal Light energy in a bottle of water come mid-afternoon or I may sip a Costco 5 Hour energy. Red Bull sugarless is good too but it's best cold.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 1, 2013)

You eat brussels sprouts? Voluntarily? I didn't know that anybody over the age of six ate those things if they didn't have to.

Might as well eat those little balls of green moss that grow on the weather side of the garage roof.


----------



## redprospector (Jan 2, 2013)

srb08 said:


> That's the only good thing that has come from that part of the world...........except Tequila.



Easy there Buckwheat!
You evidently haven't tried the Chili Relleno's. 

Andy


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 2, 2013)

Sprouts, artichokes, asparagus, broccoli, Mmmmmmmmm! tomatoes, Mmmmmmm to the 8th power. all that's needed is some butter, santa maria seasoning, mayo, or balsamic vinegar...


----------



## Samlock (Jan 2, 2013)

Just don't eat anything you find in the glove box of someone else's crummy.


----------



## logging22 (Jan 2, 2013)

Samlock said:


> Just don't eat anything you find in the glove box of someone else's crummy.



But thats where the real goodies are hiding.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 2, 2013)

logging22 said:


> But thats where the real goodies are hiding.



...and developing new and interesting mold spores.  We had a guy who was trimming the green punky edges off of a package of cinnamon rolls. He found the package stuffed behind the seat of a skidder. The skidder had been parked at the shop all fall and winter so those rolls must have been at least six months old. Where they weren't moldy they were brittle.
He figured that if he got most of the green stuff off they'd be good to eat if he dunked them in his coffee.


----------



## Dog_River (Jan 2, 2013)

That's some good thinking right there !

Dog_River



Gologit said:


> ...and developing new and interesting mold spores.  We had a guy who was trimming the green punky edges off of a package of cinnamon rolls. He found the package stuffed behind the seat of a skidder. The skidder had been parked at the shop all fall and winter so those rolls must have been at least six months old. Where they weren't moldy they were brittle.
> He figured that if he got most of the green stuff off they'd be good to eat if he dunked them in his coffee.


----------



## Samlock (Jan 2, 2013)

You ever dunked brussels sprouts in your coffee? They won't get soggy in a sec.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 2, 2013)

If you roll up the log road and find an encampment of long haired dirty tree hugger hippies....and they offer you a brownie....decline.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 2, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Check this out. Disregard the diet stuff and do the formula to see how many calories a day your body requires. It might surprise you.
> 
> Metabolism Calculator
> 
> ...



The sugar does wear off fast and make you crash.Oatmeal for breakfast ,bagels and egg sandwiches for lunch, then if tired later fresh fruit will pick you back up.


----------



## rwoods (Jan 2, 2013)

056 kid said:


> Sprouts, artichokes, asparagus, broccoli, Mmmmmmmmm! tomatoes, Mmmmmmm to the 8th power. all that's needed is some butter, santa maria seasoning, mayo, or balsamic vinegar...



Kid, it sounds like you have fallen asleep too many times with a health food show on. Start tuning into _*Diners, Drive-ins and Dives *_more often - you'll thank me later. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 2, 2013)

Samlock said:


> Just don't eat anything you find in the glove box of someone else's crummy.



I witnessed someone placing a dead squirrel in a guys glove box... in august... he found it a few months later, after dinner


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 2, 2013)

Oldtimer said:


> If you roll up the log road and find an encampment of long haired dirty tree hugger hippies....and they offer you a brownie....decline.



Is this from experience?


----------



## mile9socounty (Jan 3, 2013)

Half dozen eggs every morning. Wheat toast with butter. Cream of wheat. A pot a coffee. 

Somekind of soup thats warm in my thermos. Poptarts, mixed nuts, trail mix and another thermos of coffee.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jan 3, 2013)

mile9socounty said:


> *Half dozen eggs every morning. Wheat toast with butter. Cream of wheat. A pot a coffee.*
> 
> Somekind of soup thats warm in my thermos. Poptarts, mixed nuts, trail mix and another thermos of coffee.



Damn, old son, that's a jag of vittles 
It reminds me of the breakfast list for Paul Bunyan's crew in the _The Loggers_


----------



## slowp (Jan 3, 2013)

Ahhhh, Pop Tarts. They are my emergency food. They last forever. I pulled one out of The Used Dog's pack that had been in there for a year, and it was still good for me to eat. 

The only problem is that they are fragile.


----------



## Dog_River (Jan 3, 2013)

This made me laugh first thing this morning !

Dog_River



Sport Faller said:


> Damn, old son, that's a jag of vittles
> It reminds me of the breakfast list for Paul Bunyan's crew in the _The Loggers_


----------



## Samlock (Jan 3, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> I witnessed someone placing a dead squirrel in a guys glove box... in august... he found it a few months later, after dinner



"I knew I shouldn't have bought that dead squirrel Little Tree."


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 4, 2013)

slowp said:


> Ahhhh, Pop Tarts. They are my emergency food. They last forever. I pulled one out of The Used Dog's pack that had been in there for a year, and it was still good for me to eat.
> 
> The only problem is that they are fragile.



I've eaten a bunch of pop tarts while backpacking. Never enjoyed a one. Nasty sugar frosted sweet pastry. Yuck. Much rather have jerky and dried fruit. Pop tarts always seem to turn to dust in the package.

When backpacking in New Mexico my normal breakfast was Pop tarts, Jerky,and Ibuprophen.


----------



## mile9socounty (Jan 4, 2013)

Sport Faller said:


> Damn, old son, that's a jag of vittles
> It reminds me of the breakfast list for Paul Bunyan's crew in the _The Loggers_



I have to eat the half dozen eggs at a time due to the fact that my grandmother gives me 5 dozen a week. Regardless of what meal, I'm always eating eggs, or baking with them.


----------



## slowp (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm not eating jerky anymore. I like jerky. So does the dentist. I have correlated my eating of jerky with root canals. That makes jerky very expensive. Too expensive.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 4, 2013)

slowp said:


> I'm not eating jerky anymore. I like jerky. So does the dentist. I have correlated my eating of jerky with root canals. That makes jerky very expensive. Too expensive.



Okay, the next time we're all sitting around the fire at a GTG and somebody breaks out the home made jerky we'll hold you to that. Just in the interest of your dental health we'll eat your share. Gladly.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Jan 5, 2013)

MRE's are good too. They also have a little heater to warm your food.


----------



## twochains (Jan 5, 2013)

husqvarnaguy said:


> MRE's are good too. They also have a little heater to warm your food.



+1 on that! I forgot how good those MRE cabbage rolls are! Supposed to be some kind of "super food"


----------



## rwoods (Jan 5, 2013)

*If you are a volunteer firewood hack ...*

who is sharpening chains while everyone else chows down on breakfast - not much. :msp_sad:

who is first in line at lunch - all you want. And your choice of the cookies. :msp_smile: Ron


----------

